
Panoramio no longer available after November 4, 2016 - ciucanu
http://www.panoramio.com/maps-faq
======
mgiannopoulos
People not happy at all obviously
[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/panoramio-
question...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/panoramio-questions-
support/dw3UYp1lQdY)

